# Rock build grout, paint and varnish?



## Beardy_C (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok guys, began my fake rock build for my beardie tonight, i am now at the stage of grouting, what is the best grout to use and how many coats would you recomend, i beleive the first coat is watered down? Also what paint should i be using, again how many coats and last thing, what varnish am i best using and how many coats? Many thanks, craig.


----------



## ServantOMallard (Nov 18, 2010)

Beardy_C said:


> Ok guys, began my fake rock build for my beardie tonight, i am now at the stage of grouting, what is the best grout to use and how many coats would you recomend, i beleive the first coat is watered down? Also what paint should i be using, again how many coats and last thing, what varnish am i best using and how many coats? Many thanks, craig.


I'd say grout - 3/4 coats with the first coat being watered down. 

Paint - I personally use acrylic paint but have had success with normal wall paint in the past, so it's basically personal preference. With rocks you'd be best doing your darkest colour first as a base coat, then using drybrushing from darkest colour to lightest. Drybrushing is where you wipe 99% of the paint onto a paper towel, then lightly brush the remaining over the rocks.

Varnish - any floor varnish should be okay, you probably want 2-3 coats. On the last coat if you sprinkle sand over it whilst the bemoan is still wet it minimises the "shininess" you usually get with varnishing.

Hope this all helps!

Nath


----------



## Kingbobby (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys first post
I think u should check out becky wheeler's videos on youtube
She will answer all the questions you have and more.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Beardy_C said:


> what is the best grout to use?
> i use concrete floor grout....gives a rocky look rather than the smooth look you get with wall tile grout
> 
> how many coats would you recomend??
> ...



hope that helps, i have some tuts in my sig if you want to have a browse: victory:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I used a bag of sand/mixture that I bought from wilkinson for £1.40 it's brilliant as it's rough and sandy the texture is amazing and the colour is spot on for a sand stone look. Shame I have to varnish it which will change it slighty but I have more sand to finish last layer with.

I didn't find anything cheaper than wilkinsons for that price and did 4ft viv with the bag


----------



## MajorRocker (Jul 16, 2011)

Is varnish really needed/mandatory? Is grout toxic or something? I've seen a lot of habitats looking great until they are varnished. I'm not a big fan of shiny rocks.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MajorRocker said:


> Is varnish really needed/mandatory? Is grout toxic or something? I've seen a lot of habitats looking great until they are varnished. I'm not a big fan of shiny rocks.


theres loads of ways around the shiney gloss,

but no varnish is not vital just make it easier to clean, its slightly water resistant so its great for thing like chams who drink droplets and and makes it last longer but protecting it including making the paint job stay nice

but if the grout contains a fungicide(its toxic to reps and most inverts) then you'll need to seal it


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm only using two layers of floor grout. This is only because the third layer will be waterproof PVA/sand mix. This will not only seal the grout but give a non shiny texture at the same time. Any fourth coat will be PVA again but only to seal any painting I do, to give the rockwork more natural appearance, or to add sand where I think it may need it. Varnishing is definately not necessary and only needs to be carried out for humid or wet enclosures. It takes an age to cure properly so that it is a safe environment for your animal.


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought the varnish was necessary, had my rock platforms built for a few weeks and cant find the flippin varnish, (I know we had a tin somewhere!)Its for beardies so its not humid so It should be fine then?. I thought the grout might crumble quite easily? (I think more because of the way ive made the grout textured)


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

vorny said:


> I thought the varnish was necessary, had my rock platforms built for a few weeks and cant find the flippin varnish, (I know we had a tin somewhere!)Its for beardies so its not humid so It should be fine then?. I thought the grout might crumble quite easily? (I think more because of the way ive made the grout textured)


not really,

but the grout shouldnt crumble....if it does use i recommend using better stuff


----------

